# Vegetable low calorie treats? Any ideas?



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm looking for some low calorie treats, and boiled vegetables seem the perfect idea. 
Experiences? Ideas? What not to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If I use vegetables as treats, I just use raw veggies so they aren't mushy when I handle them.

Just check to make sure the vegetable is one that is safe for dogs and I suggest only giving a few pieces of one type of vegetable on any given day so that you can see if any of them upset your dog's stomach or give him gas. 

I find carrots to be popular, green beans generally liked, broccoli is ho-hum.

I usually just use dry dog food for everyday treats, and real meat for high value training treats. Dry roasted, unsalted peanuts are another option. Chicken broth popsicles are fun in the summer for the dogs to lick at for awhile-- I make a big block of broth ice and set it out on the porch.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I get baby carrots and put them in a Kong bone, one for each side. The fat baby carrots tend to get stuck in the openings and Zoey has to work a little to get them out ... 15 minutes of her chewing on her Kong bone vs. 1 minute of chomping on a carrot.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd just give most veggies raw. Hamilton enjoys carrots, snap peas (eats them off the vine!), broccoli (also tries to eat the plant in the garden), cabbage, and cauliflower. He isn't a big fan of green beans, and isn't impressed by summer squash. He doesn't like raw greens, except salad greens with dressing (not fed on purpose!). He adores sweet potato and winter squash, though that I cook. I don't specifically cook them for him, but if I'm roasting them for another purpose I share with him!  I'm sure I've offered him other things... I'm vegan so I'm always preparing mounds of veggies and I'm always dropping things, accidentally and on purpose... but those are the veg that come to mind.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My dog goes crazy for carrots, he loves them. I usually get regular carrots that I wash, peel, and then cut in half. Then I stick them in the freezer and he gets one a day after dinner. 

Occasionally I'll give him 3-4 baby carrots if I run out of his frozen carrots. Otherwise, he pretty much gets any veggie or fruit that isn't toxic to dogs as treats every once in a while. He's especially fond of bananas. He can hear a banana being peeled from the other side of the house and always comes running lol.


----------



## MariaElena (Jun 2, 2013)

Carrots are highly recommended.


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

So yes, carrots seem to be the most popular option, and one I think that could work. Now I just have to test it and hope Natasha likes them.


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

strips of red/green pepper is a hit at our house.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

AlbertaLab said:


> strips of red/green pepper is a hit at our house.


One of my foster dogs chomped up a bit of a green pepper outside a grocery store one day. Probably not a bell pepper but more a hot pepper but I don't know either for sure. She had the most disturbing case of cannon-butt ever at about 3 am that morning. Like, flying through the house with her butt on fire and um, spraying, at the same time. I have never been so glad to have hardwood floors instead of carpet. 

There is no way you could pay me enough to feed even bell peppers to any dog


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

Shell said:


> She had the most disturbing case of cannon-butt ever at about 3 am that morning. Like, flying through the house with her butt on fire and um, spraying, at the same time. I have never been so glad to have hardwood floors instead of carpet.


That sounds like an experience...

Another vote for baby carrots. Our evening snack time goes something like me and our puppy chomping on a bowl of carrots. Bell peppers sound interesting too but baby carrots are way easier and cheaper.


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

It's the sweet peppers... not the spicy. Although mine LOVE wasabi peas.... doesn't seem to bother them much.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

We mostly use dry kibble for treats also. 

He won't eat any raw veggies, but Snowball LOVES cooked green beans, and regular or sweet potato. He also enjoys cooked carrots, peas, and will take cooked broccoli if it is the only thing being offered. 

Sweet potato can be turned into dry treats by cutting it up into tiny pieces (the size of my pinky nail) and baking it until it is dry and crunchy. They freeze great, and keep on the counter really well too.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Tashapaws said:


> So yes, carrots seem to be the most popular option, and one I think that could work. Now I just have to test it and hope Natasha likes them.


It took Daisy a try or two before she really decided whether she liked carrots or not! I usually give her individual baby carrots, because that's what I buy for salad, but we bought enormous carrots from the market over the weekend for stew, and I gave her a big chunk of one, and she really seemed to enjoy crunching on that. Since it was bit denser than the baby carrots, she really had to work on it a bit, which she seemed to like. 

I will also give her blueberries occasionally.


----------



## Voi (Nov 27, 2013)

I've given raw celery to my dog, and she loves it. Since she's a smaller dog, I cut them up in tiny bite-sized pieces and used them for training treats.
If you want you can cut up sections of the celery and dab peanut butter on top, and you can even put them in the freezer for a nice frozen snack! The peanut butter is a good source of protein and vitamins, while the celery has many health benefits including good fiber and potassium. Celery is also low in calories, which seems to be what you're looking for.

Just make sure to cut the celery up in pieces or else dogs can't easily digest it, and only allow the dog to eat the treats in moderation.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Oooh, I totally forgot - MIL's toy poodle loves lettuce. Its the oddest thing because she won't eat any other kind of raw vegetable, and is a very picky eater in general.


----------

